# JVC`s NEW 42 inch LCD TV FOR SLR USERS



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

JVC's New 42 inch LCD HDTV Targets Digital SLR Camera Users


* June 7, 2009


Establishing a new category in flat panel TV design, JVC just announced the availability of a super slim LCD TV monitor that features a color space that is wider than a typical HDTV's.

The new JVC Xiview LT-42WX70 is a 42-inch class (42.02 inches diagonal) 120Hz 1080p LCD TV monitor that targets digital imaging professionals and enthusiasts using high-end digital SLR cameras, allowing them for the first time to see the subtle colors, details and textures of their images faithfully reproduced.

The monitor features expanded color space capacity encompassing 100 percent of HDTV broadcasting's (sRGB.904) color space and a coverage rate of 96 percent for Adobe RGB -- a color space for still photographs taken on high-definition digital SLR cameras -- to provide accurate reproduction of both video and still photographs. The LT-42WX70 also features 52 picture-quality adjustment properties for tweaking both still and video images source-by-source to the exact colors and tones the user prefers. In addition, JVC's GENESSA Picture Engine produces video images without blur, color bleed or noise for clear images with smooth movement.

In addition to its advanced display technology, the LT-42WX70 offers JVC's groundbreaking design. The super slim monitor measures just 1-5/8 inches deep and is supported by an elegant, curved pedestal-style stand and the rear of the monitor is finished in metallic silver without any visible vents or assembly screws, making it ideal for settings where the rear of the set is visible.

Depending on the source signal - video or stills - the user selects a color mode from among Wide (the TV's color space), Normal (ITU-R BT.709; HDTV standards), x.v.Color (xvYCC extended gamut), sRGB (same primaries as HDTV) and Adobe RGB. sRGB and Adobe RGB color spaces are exclusive for viewing digital still images. Digital photos taken using the Adobe RGB colors space and displayed on the LT-42WX70 in the Adobe RGB mode will be reproduced with colors faithful to the original.

The monitor encompasses 100 percent of the sRGB (which is equivalent to HDTV for video signals) color space and a coverage rate of 96 percent for Adobe RGB, allowing the LT-42WX70 to fully reproduce the deeper reds and bluish greens that are a characteristic of Adobe RGB color.

To fine-tune the color for different sources, the LT-42WX70 features 52 on-screen image-quality adjustment properties that allow fine-tuning of colors, tint, gamma, and more, which can be memorized per source for future use. For example, individual color management settings of red, yellow, green, cyan tints and colors, as well as skin tone tint can be adjusted on-screen using the supplied remote controller.

JVC's Individual Gamma Adjust System calibrates each panel's grayscale tones to gamma 2.2 to ensure displaying consistent and faithful colors regardless of the set or manufactured lot. This extra effort is put in because color consistency between the source and display are essential when reproducing photos that are taken on digital SLR cameras or video from different sources.

To further ensure the best possible video quality, the set uses JVC's new high-quality GENESSA Picture Engine with 12-bit (x RGB = 36-bit) for truly accurate and natural colors. The Real Bit Driver processes in 12-bit, and so up-converts 8-bit HD broadcasting and DVD signals or 10-bit Blu-ray signals into 12-bit Deep Color signals, regardless of the quality of the source signal, to achieve videos with smoother gradation.

To compensate for color bleed and color drift caused by the gap in the source color format and the LCD's color space, the Chromaticity Point Conversion Circuit in the engine matches the colors so they are deep, natural and accurate.

120HzClear Motion Drive III (100Hz for PAL video signals) in the engine reduces blurring on LCD TV, helping to make images with rapid movement clearer and smoother using a high-precision interpolation algorithm. The 3D real time, motion-estimated Hadamard noise reduction is applied to eliminate noise while suppressing blur. Picture signal frequencies are also divided into 16 sections and noise reduction performed per section to produce images without noise while maintaining the realism and sharpness of the original picture.

Slim and lightweight at just 1-5/8 inches deep, the LT-42WX70 features a stylish black leather-like texture on its slim bezel that also helps to reduce glare. The flat rear panel is completely finished in metallic silver without any visible assembly screws or vents, providing a clean, attractive design and allowing for greater placement flexibility. To support the monitor, the supplied stand has a center pillar that curves toward the front of the panel. The stand features a three-step height adjustment to further broaden installation possibilities and the TV can be easily removed from the stand for hanging from a ceiling or wall. In addition, the monitor comes equipped with a slim detachable stereo speaker module that runs along the bottom of the panel. If an external sound source is to be used, the speaker module can be removed, giving the monitor an even sleeker, cleaner appearance.

An intuitive graphical on-screen display is easy to use via the included remote, and touch-panel operation makes essential operations available at the front panel. The remote can control other devices connected to the display via HDMI CEC.

The ENERGY STAR 3.0 compliant LT-42WX70 features an array of connectors for video and still image viewing, including three HDMI CEC terminals, D-Sub 15pin with component video, and an audio input jack. This allows the user to easily perform various operations such as checking images by connecting directly to an SLR camera compatible with HDMI or component connector, editing stills on the large 42-inch screen by connecting it to a PC via a D-sub 15-pin, or even do a round of on-screen checks in accurate colors prior to outputting images to a high-resolution digital photo printer and thus save on expenses.

The monitor measures 39 x 28-1/4 x 1-5/8 inches (W x H x D) and weighs 26.4 pounds. Mounted on its stand, the total weight is 41.8 pounds and depth is 6-3/4 inches.

The JVC LT-42WX70 is available now and is priced at $2,399.95.


----------

